# Non Union Cons.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Its no secret, that the union here in tally is non existent. As far as I know. havent really looked in to it. BUT, I can now see where being union would have its advantages. I am currently bidding a pretty major reasturant remodel in town. I know for a fact, that If i get this job, that the manpower will be hard to find. skill level in a job like this is important as well. Lots of labor involved with this particular project. To be able to call a union hall, and say "hey, I need x amount of dudes, for x amount of time!" would pretty nice to have.:yes:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good theory If you can compete with the other non Union contractors bids. But without other union wage shops to bid against, you will find yourself losing bid after bid. I'm not Union bashing, I was a U.A. plumber for 15 years till the work absolutely died out in the 90's in SoCal, and neighboring unions wouldn't take my travel card. I was broke and frustrated and finally had to drop out. My father was a Union Plumber for 30 years and a union residential / light commercial plumbing contractor for 18 years. The non union shops eventially put him out of business. Good luck with your decission.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Our piping superintendent just got buried with work. He called some of his out of work buds who were looking and called the hall for the rest. He has called BA's at their house at 5:00 p.m. and they had a guy there the next day at 7:00 a.m. Downside, if you become a union contractor, your labor burden just became your biggest expense. If you have an in with any gov't bodies, they are usually prevailing wage jobs, so you might be able to turn the trick.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Check with the local in your area about target money for jobs. 

If you are seriously thinking about unionizing, start looking at bigger jobs. Get on bid lists with Universities and government. 

I don't know your credit history or how liquid you are. In order to bid larger jobs that union guys normally do, you will need to be able to procure a bid bond as well as a performance and payment bond.

Make sure you are qualified to get these before going after larger work.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

plumb4fun said:


> Sounds like a good theory If you can compete with the other non Union contractors bids. But without other union wage shops to bid against, you will find yourself losing bid after bid. I'm not Union bashing, I was a U.A. plumber for 15 years till the work absolutely died out in the 90's in SoCal, and neighboring unions wouldn't take my travel card. I was broke and frustrated and finally had to drop out. My father was a Union Plumber for 30 years and a union residential / light commercial plumbing contractor for 18 years. The non union shops eventially put him out of business. Good luck with your decission.


 Sad to hear. must be from Orange County.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

You got it! Orange County, my place of birth and old stomping grounds. Now I live 4-1/2 hours North of there in God's country.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Find out when the union local meeting is and put flyers on all the cars during the meeting that says..."Seminole Plumbing is now hiring licensed plumbers and pay is based on experience with PVC and PEX":laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Find out when the union local meeting is and put flyers on all the cars during the meeting that says..."Seminole Plumbing is now hiring licensed plumbers and pay is based on experience with PVC and PEX":laughing:


" For hire, must know how to Jerry rig anything plumbing wise. Pay based on experience. If you happen to be from the southern Alabama region, you may be entitled to a sign on bonus. Must have experience with hose clamps, bondo, fernco waste fittings, PC 7 and PC 11, mighty putty, and ultra bond. MSDS sheets for these materials are available online at our website www.Mobile/FLorida plumbing.com":thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Your website is on the blink...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> " For hire, must know how to Jerry rig anything plumbing wise. Pay based on experience. If you happen to be from the southern Alabama region, you may be entitled to a sign on bonus. Must have experience with hose clamps, bondo, fernco waste fittings, PC 7 and PC 11, mighty putty, and ultra bond. MSDS sheets for these materials are available online at our website www.Mobile/FLorida plumbing.com":thumbsup:


 Pay me 85 an hour cash and I'll pack my bags:thumbsup: And I wont question the boss either:thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Pay me 85 an hour cash and I'll pack my bags:thumbsup: And I wont question the boss either:thumbsup:


 
Dang you beat me to it. I'll come up on the weekends


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont even make 85 an hour.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I dont even make 85 an hour.


 Me either but thats would it would take for me to come and plumb in that hell hole:jester: Plus thats commercial work and I'd hafta buy a fl license. Whats the state test consist of?? cutting and glueing cpvc and install two studo vents....PASSED:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Me either but thats would it would take for me to come and plumb in that hell hole:jester: Plus thats commercial work and I'd hafta buy a fl license. Whats the state test consist of?? cutting and glueing cpvc and install two studo vents....PASSED:laughing:



You asked for it:

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/servop/testing/documents/plum_eci.pdf


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You asked for it:
> 
> http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/servop/testing/documents/plum_eci.pdf


 Thats for the normal people.....I need the guys name I can give the 1,000 cash to:laughing: Silly rockstar


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Call me! I will come work for you. 

Yours truely, 
Dave Clinch


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Call me! I will come work for you.
> 
> Yours truely,
> Dave Clinch


Dammit boy. That, is a low blow IP. Lets keep it friendly now.:laughing:


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Its no secret, that the union here in tally is non existent. As far as I know. havent really looked in to it. BUT, I can now see where being union would have its advantages. I am currently bidding a pretty major reasturant remodel in town. I know for a fact, that If i get this job, that the manpower will be hard to find. skill level in a job like this is important as well. Lots of labor involved with this particular project. To be able to call a union hall, and say "hey, I need x amount of dudes, for x amount of time!" would pretty nice to have.:yes:


 
Nice thought, but it doesn't exactly work that way..... I have been at this union shop for almost 9 years and We haven't gotten quality from our local yet!!! The rest of the country may be different, but local 68 in houston gives unions a bad name.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Shuanvon said:


> Nice thought, but it doesn't exactly work that way..... I have been at this union shop for almost 9 years and We haven't gotten quality from our local yet!!! The rest of the country may be different, but local 68 in houston gives unions a bad name.


 That certainly goes with the territory. Unions have some of the best craftsman because of their excellent training programs and pride, but they certainly have their share of unreliable bottom of the barrel alchoholics and druggies that aren't worth a grain of salt and just want a little beer money and then there gone for days. :furious:


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

*union work*

Im from orange county too! relocated to San bernardino area. The union work is great just less of it also there is always a pool of guys ready to take your job and they layoff without blinking. Our pay scale with benefits is about 53 an our on the check is 36 an hour with med ins included at no cost and a retirement plan....... Now if I only had a job ...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plumb4fun said:


> That certainly goes with the territory. Unions have some of the best craftsman because of their excellent training programs and pride, but they certainly have their share of unreliable bottom of the barrel alchoholics and druggies that aren't worth a grain of salt and just want a little beer money and then there gone for days. :furious:


Dang!


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I used to be a union contractor in the early 90's, It was hit or miss on the quality of manpower, also read the contract well, once you sign you might be tied in for the duration of the contract (4 years?). Bidding a job that you might only be able to man with workers that you don't know under term's you might not be able to control is pretty scary. Example, I was a union contractor, not a union member-translation, I wasn't allowed to work with the tool's on my own projects.
Good Luck and Merry Christmas


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Im from orange county too! relocated to San bernardino area. The union work is great just less of it also there is always a pool of guys ready to take your job and they layoff without blinking. Our pay scale with benefits is about 53 an our on the check is 36 an hour with med ins included at no cost and a retirement plan....... Now if I only had a job ...


Read this and weep! Out of the 15 years I was a member I only had 9-1/2 pension credits to show for it; do to the slower years. To take the cake the union kept all of my pension because they had the minimum 10 years to be vested rule! I tried for 3-1/2 years to get that extra 6 months in and like I said the neighboring reciperical unions basically told me to take a hike. So much for that Union brotherhood. :furious:


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You asked for it:
> 
> http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/servop/testing/documents/plum_eci.pdf


Hey rockstar thanks for the info kinda glad you posted that, recently moved to Florida and wanted to know what was on the exam now if only I can find a place to purchase used exam test prep books I'll be set


----------

